# Salmon Fishing on Vancouver Island??



## SciTchr (May 20, 2007)

Has anyone done this? Sounds like fun. We will be at Pacific Shores on July 1st. Need info. Thanks!


----------



## BevL (May 21, 2007)

Not cheap and no guarantee of catching anything.  We live here so have never done it - isn't that the way?

I'll ask some friends of mine that have gone for a recommendation.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 21, 2007)

Did you know that Vancouver Island is one of the prime surfing locations on the west coast of North America?


----------



## BevL (May 21, 2007)

Up near Tofino, on the west side of the Island, I know of at least one surfing "school."


----------



## glenn1000 (May 21, 2007)

We fished with Don Graves at Good Times Sportfishing- a small charter boat- for salmon in Qualicum, nort of the resort on Highway 19A a few years ago. He was recommended by Eduardo at Pacific Shores and was excellent. The next year we went, Don told us that the seals have been such a problem off Qualicum that there was not any good salmon fishing in the ocean. We met him in Port Alberni and caught 9 salmon between the five of us. We had it smoked and sent to us in the US. It was expensive but great!


----------



## hotmike98 (May 26, 2007)

There are many charters for both stream and ocean salmon fishing out of Campbell River, which claims to be the Salmon Fishing capital of the world.  We did both about 4 years ago.  I believe the stream fishing required you to throw them back, but ocean you could keep up to the limit.  I can't recall the name of the charter we used, but if you Google Campbell River (it's a little over halfway up on the east side of the island) you should get some good leads.


----------



## asp (May 26, 2007)

Campbell River may advertise that they are the "salmon capital", but most locals prefer Ucluelet on the west coast  It is closer to Barclay Sound.  Your choice can also depend on exactly which week you come.  we like to halibut fish out of Ucluelet on the same trip - which you can't do out of Campbell River.


----------



## Mel7706 (May 27, 2007)

What's the best time for salmon fishing? Are these spawning fish. We(I) want to plan a trip to Pacific Shores to coincide with prime salmon time. Thanks!!


----------



## asp (May 30, 2007)

Depending on what you want to catch, the time can vary.  Sockeye, considered the premium food fish, is caught in July, and is very good in the Alberni Canal and Barclay Sound (Port Alberni).  

Tyee (same as King Salmon) is a Spring salmon over 30 pounds - August and September - the best weeks depending on location and water conditions.  Mid August is generally great fishing out of Ucluelet.   Exchanges are very difficult to come by on Vancouver Island in August, as it is also the preferred weather for families.

Coho used to be very easy to catch in the Straits of Georgia (off Pacific Shores) from May through September, but they are no longer plentiful.

Spawning fish do not make good eating, and we don't fish for them.  Most spawn from late September through November.


----------



## easyrider (May 31, 2007)

*Painters Lodge*

We like Painters Lodge by Campbell River which is part of the Oak Bay Group. Guided 4 hour fishing trips for 2 on a boston whaler for around $75 per person. The trips can book back to back for 12 hours for a trip up north if your hunting the big ones(KINGS). Painters Lodge is really nice with other outdoor activities besides fishing. The water here is usally flat with a few exceptions at certain tides. 
Ucellette on the pacific side has charter fishing but the water is most often rough out there. A good guys trip. You can bet on who pukes first, biggest and last.
Painters has a sister resort across the water on Quandra Island called April Point with a free shuttle boat conecting the two resorts. Campbell River is kind of a cool place with shops and the longest fishing pier on the Island. Their is a nearby river full of steel head (Gold Bar ?). They are easy to catch and fight pretty good too. I hope you catch a big one where ever you go.Good Luck..


----------



## asp (May 31, 2007)

Depending on what you want to catch, the time can vary.  Sockeye, considered the premium food fish, is caught in July, and is very good in the Alberni Canal and Barclay Sound (Port Alberni).  

Tyee (same as King Salmon) is a Spring salmon over 30 pounds - August and September - the best weeks depending on location and water conditions.  Mid August is generally great fishing out of Ucluelet.   Exchanges are very difficult to come by on Vancouver Island in August, as it is also the preferred weather for families.

Coho used to be very easy to catch in the Straits of Georgia (off Pacific Shores) from May through September, but they are no longer plentiful.


----------



## SciTchr (Jun 21, 2007)

*Thanks everyone...*

I appreciate the advice. We leave on July 1st, so I will start looking into this.


----------



## Parkplace (Jun 23, 2007)

Our sons also did a trip out of Ukuelet in May one year.  They brought home the most delicious Sea Bass, Rock Cod, Salmon, etc, we had ever tasted.

It is very worth the trip.


----------

